

Types - garycomtois
http://m.xkcd.com/1537/

======
VeejayRampay
Half of those expressions are expected JavaScript behaviour.

Just kidding, excellent comic by Mr Munroe, as usual.

------
hcrisp
Click the image for an Easter egg.

~~~
snowwrestler
That's just how XKCD exposes their "alt" text on mobile since there is no
mouse hover action.

~~~
saurik
iOS finally at some point added the alt text to the click and hold menu.

------
garycomtois
2+2 returning DONE is my personal favorite.

